# lowryder vs lowryder 2



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, when I start up again I'm most definitely going to be going with lowryder or lowryder 2 because it best suits my grow space. I read from those little discriptions seedbanks provide that lowryder 2 gives a bigger yield than the original lowryder. If anyone has grown both can you comment on that? If you've smoked either one, how was it? Was it simple to grow? How big did it get? That kind of stuff. Thanks


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 22, 2007)

im waiting on my lowryder # 2 ... I heard it produces more bud and the bud is more potent because it is crossed with the Santa Maria. It also just looks better .. If this all goes well im going to get some blueberry-lowryder.. they made a # 2 for a reason ..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh wow, I haven't even heard of blueberry lowryder. Any idea where to attain those seeds? I made a post about where to get LR and LR2, but those seedbanks didn't have the BBLR.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 22, 2007)

haha yea it looks really good ... i will i think THC posted it a while ago ... i should have bought them ... here you go http://www.hanf.ws/onlineshop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 22, 2007)

I've definitely just found the type of lowryder I'm getting. WOW, that BB looks delicious.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh man I have lowryder #2 growing now... I want some of those hybrids though.  But, I as reading some of the brands are only 25% stable.. eeek.  Going to have to wait a few gens before I order mine.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 25, 2007)

yea i just ordered my lowryder # 2's .. and now i want the blueberry also


----------



## picasso (Mar 29, 2007)

hey  everyone....lowryder #2's?
after doing my homework for a few months by reading all this fantastic site has to offer, i decided to grow my own!!! 
have got a 'six pack' of lr#2's at nearly six weeks under a 200 watt enviro (red) check out my journal on this site.
sorry, i dont know how to post the link.
good growing everyone.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 4, 2007)

hmm those other strains like nyc diesel x lowryder that say 25% autoflower and unstable...Does that mean that some of the plants will infact need that veg stage and only 25% will autoflower correctly?


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty much. LR is a fairly new strain itself. Only a few years old. Might want to wait a few generations before those LRx blueberry strains become stable. Never had a prob with my LRx1 or LRx2 though. Most kinks are worked out of this strain!


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 9, 2008)

Richy-B pinned it down.  New strains are never really reliable because they just aren't stable enough to invest in yet.


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard about Diesel Ryder?


----------



## Richy-B (May 14, 2008)

Not yet, but nice pic for your Avator! That's sexy!


----------



## lorenzo (May 14, 2008)

I'm very curious about Diesel Ryder. Before I buy it, I would like to hear some first hand impressions.


----------



## billy_fyshe (May 14, 2008)

ive grown lr & lr2
the lr2 yield is at least twice that of lr
and the lr2 is much more potent
i wouldnt bother with lr again
but i will definatly be growin more lr2
its now one of my favourites
havnt tried any of the other autoflowerin strains yet


----------



## Richy-B (May 14, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> ive grown lr & lr2
> the lr2 yield is at least twice that of lr
> and the lr2 is much more potent
> i wouldnt bother with lr again
> ...


:watchplant: Exact same thing hear too bro!:watchplant:


----------



## Brouli (May 16, 2008)

richy-B few more weeks i will prove it to u that there are other good autoflowering strains  


LR#2  its way better then LR becouse of yeild but if it comes to make new strains its better to start with lowryder  just my 2c.


----------



## Richy-B (May 18, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> richy-B few more weeks i will prove it to u that there are other good autoflowering strains
> 
> 
> LR#2 its way better then LR becouse of yeild but if it comes to make new strains its better to start with lowryder  just my 2c.


I'm not saying theirs not. I have those three LRx1's left(10th week) and I'll have seeds from one of them, so I will always love and respect my Lrx1's but until I can get my hands on another Auto flowering strain, I'm cool with LRx2 being my favorite! Don't get me wrong, I just haven't had the time get any other Auto flowering strains.


----------



## Brouli (May 19, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I'm not saying theirs not.




thats not what i ment come on think  u know what i mean  soon  u will .....


----------



## Richy-B (May 20, 2008)

Oh duh


----------

